# 11/8 Pompano trip



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

2 keepers,11 undersize pomps, 4 whiting,2 stingrays,and 1 bull red so far. I'll update if it changes.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

What's with all the small pomps this year?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a nice day!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Diggety said:


> What's with all the small pomps this year?


Small pomps right now mean a damn good spring run. We were seeing large numbers of 4-6" pomps at Sanders beach this year, plus some permit in that size range.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I got there around noon , and the water was fairly clear. It was non stop action until about 2:30. The water was starting to muck up a bit ,shortly after I got there, and by 2:30 it had changed to pretty murky. The bite died right there ! I caught 13 pompano, but only 2 made the team ,and they were just verily legal. I had 3 doubles and the rest came one at a time. I didn't even get to sit down until 2:30. The catfish started biting a little after 3:00 ,that's when I loaded up and headed to the barn.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Filling the Cooler!!!!! That-a-boy!!!! Glad to see the King back in action. Can’t beat catching fish in the afternoon! Was it FISHBITES and shrimp as bait?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

You’ll get a Pomp Chew Care Package sent out tomorrow! Good Luck!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Filling the Cooler!!!!! That-a-boy!!!! Glad to see the King back in action. Can’t beat catching fish in the afternoon! Was it FISHBITES and shrimp as bait?


Thanks man ! It was pink shrimp and sandflea fishbites along with peeled shrimp.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Diggety said:


> What's with all the small pomps this year?


Hopefully a bumper crop for the spring harvest.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently bought a Penn Spinfisher 7500 LC model.....and I'm liking it ! The LC is for long cast and it lives up to the name ! They are supposed to be coming out with a 6500 LC model this month. As my older Penns wear out I'll be replacing them with these. If I had plenty of money...they would be replaced now. Lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats on the awesome catch!!!! Man I’m ready to go again!!!! I’ve got a capehorn offshore boat... but I will tell you there’s nothing like pompano fishing in the surf!!! It’s where I first learned how to fish!!! Even my girlfriend absolutely loves it!!!! We should all gather up sometime this spring and make a full day of it!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Here’s my gal with her first redfish in the surf...


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome!!!!! Great job


----------

